# need to repair swollen particle board laminate countertop



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

:{:{:{ sorry not that I know of, once pb swells its game over.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

nope... it's toast


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Sorry its shot, That's the biggest disadvantage to PB.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

not so fast, guys.... i DID a repair similar to this and it worked. 
however, i had ideal situation to allow the repair. it wasn't swelled that bad, was still wet, and close to an edge by a drawer i removed.
you need a large c clamp and a couple scraps of good wood above and below. i did not attempt to dry it first, i just clamped it tight and left it for a few days. it dried and lined right back up again, hardly noticable.... however, this is not possible in most cases, i'm sure.

DM


----------

